# The Photo Challenge Voting Poll - May '11 - "Energy"



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 7, 2011)

Which is your favourite?

*Note: As always, it is well worth looking all of the images at their           full size, as the thumbnails really don't do some of them all    that          much   justice.*

You may notice that in the gallery some files appear larger then 150KB,               but every photo included was less then 150KB when uploaded   to     the         gallery.

To ensure that voting remains fair only active participating members of               the forum may cast a vote. New members may not be able to    vote       right      away in a challenge due to restrictions that have    been   put  in     place.  If    you cannot vote, but believe that  you   should   be  able   to,   feel free  to    send a pm to myself or    another TPF   staff  member.

Please keep in mind that we are trying to keep this challenge anonymous               (and unbiased) when it comes to both the submitting and the         voting.       Please avoid sharing your opinions about any   specific       photos until    after    the voting has completed and the   winner is       announced.

* Please read the titles carefully in order to avoid confusion before      voting.* The photos may not be sorted in the correct order    so   to ensure you view them in proper order scroll to the bottom of   the   page  and where it says "*Display Options*" ensure you  select    Sorted By:  "*File Name*" Sort Order: "*Ascending*"  and  then   click on  the "*Sort Now*" button.

After viewing the photos please take the opportunity to vote for your               favourite. Good luck to all. If there are any questions  please     let    us       know.

The mods/admins of ThePhotoForum.com may decide the winner from the top               five submitted photos. The winner of the photo challenge   will    be          contacted by Private Message (PM) on the day that   the   winner  is          announced. If the winner does not respond to   the PM   within  30  days   they       will not receive their prize and   it will   be put   towards a   future       challenge. If we are unable   to ship   the   intended prize to   the winner  do      to his/her   location we   will   provide another prize of   equal  value. 

The polls will be open for the next fourteen days.

01






02





03





04





05





06





07





08





09





10





11





12





13


----------



## compur (Jun 7, 2011)

These are all photographs taken with film equipment?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 8, 2011)

compur said:


> These are all photographs taken with film equipment?


 Is that a problem? I also doubt very much that it's a true statement.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jul 1, 2011)

Time for our May winners to be announced then.

In first place for the May Challenge with his spectacular lightning shot, we have RalphP13 with this:






And in joint 2nd place we have AubreyRauen with another lightning shot:






and also sandraadamson with this very airy wind turbine image






Congratulations to our winners and also to those who didn't get to stand in the winners' rostrum this month. Better luck with our next challenge. The June poll will be along shortly.


----------

